

FISA Court opinion details secret Patriot Act interpretation used for NSA spying - wlj
http://www.uscourts.gov/uscourts/courts/fisc/br13-09-primary-order.pdf

======
Uhhrrr
"The sole purpose of this production is to obtain foreign intelligence
information in support of [redacted, a quantity?] individual authorized
investigations to protect against international terrorism and concerning
various international terrorist organizations."

So collecting records of my mother's (domestic) phone calls serves this?

EDIT: Also interesting: "no recipient of any section 215 Order has challenged
the legality of such an Order, despite the explicit statutory mechanism for
doing so." Thanks Verizon, AT&T, et al!

